
Internet Carriers Consider Use-Based Pricing - chaostheory
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703816204574483674228258540.html?mod=googlenews_wsj
======
gbookman
Amazing. The ISP's are threatening to stick us with use-based pricing unless
the government backs down to their demands.

~~~
mbrubeck
I say call their bluff. The market will eventually sort it out. If any ISPs do
switch to use-based pricing, I expect their competitors could easily steal
customers by offering a flat rate. We might even discover there's a market for
both options.

(Of course, this requires competition, which is a definite problem in some
areas.)

